
Microsoft to Enhance User Privacy Controls in Upcoming Windows 10 Update - sanimal
http://hothardware.com/news/microsoft-enhances-privacy-controls-in-upcoming-windows-10-build
======
youdontknowtho
The crowd on this site won't be happy with this. I think its a good start, but
unless there is a "turn off all updates and telemetry and be silent as the
grave" button it's not going to make them shut up.

